# Eclipse CVS Plugin: Connection über Proxy



## Zahmulla (5. Okt 2005)

Hi,
habe das Problem, dass ich ein bestehendes Projekt aus dem CVS-Repository auschecken muss. Leider ist ein Proxy dazwischen geschaltet und ich kann nur über den Connection type pserver gehen. Hat jemand eine Lösungsidee?
Gruß zahmulla


----------



## kama (5. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

dann muss im Proxy eben der pserver-Port (2401) eingetragen werden und Dich durchlassen...

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Mag1c (5. Okt 2005)

Hi,

wenn der Proxy nur HTTP spricht, hast du Pech gehabt. CVS über einen HTTP-Proxy funktioniert nicht. Einer der größten Schwachpunkte von CVS, wie ich finde.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Zahmulla (5. Okt 2005)

Also der pserver-Port muss freigegeben sein. Mit WinCVS komme ich auf das Repository drauf.

Ich werde mich mal erkundigen, ob es nciht noch nen Proxy hier gibt, der socks5 kann.

Erstmal Danke.


----------



## Zahmulla (5. Okt 2005)

Habe eine vorläufige Lösung gefunden. Es gibt ein Plugin Net Access. Mit diesem Plugin ist eine Connection über einen Proxy möglich.(SOCKS+Http+Https) Leider erkennt das CVS nach einem Neustart nicht, dass es den SOCKS-Proxy benutzen soll. Erst nach Aufruf von Preferences und Click auf Apply ist eine Verbindung zum Repository möglich.

Es besteht mittlerweile die Möglichkeit über einen Socks-Proxy die Verbindung aufzubauen. Hat vielleicht dazu jemand eine Idee, wie ich Eclipse bzw dem CVS beibringe, diesen Proxy zu benutzen?


----------



## Gumble (17. Mai 2006)

gibt es zu diesem Thema mittlerweile updates? Bin mir sicher, dass ich es vor einiger Zeit mal hingekriegt hab - leider hab ich vergessen zu notieren wie es geht 
Dieses NetAccess Plugin gibts auch nirgends.

Eclipse 3.1.2, nur http proxy verfügbar

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

